# Fishlake LE Elk hunt info.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I lucked out and recieved LE Elk tag for Fish lake-Thousand lake unit only 10 year wait.

I hunted Thousand lake for Deer several and seen some nice bulls and bucks in the past.
I would like to see some pictures of your bulls if youve hunted it in the past.
Not sure what size of bull to hold out for, so thats my big Question, any info would be great.
Thanks! soon the scouting begins.

[email protected]

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

My cousin and I drew tags for the late hunt last year. He took a 7x7 and I took a 6x6. There are some good bulls in the area. I heard a rumor that a 400+ was taken on the regular hunt but I don't know if I believe it. I think that if you found a 350-360 bull it would be a bull you'd want to take.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Thems some good bulls, and that is a great area, good luck. I have hunted the Fishlake, Manti boarder for spike/cow during the regular season years ago, so don't have any updated info for you, but as a side note, this is where the legendary lugabaloo in the tent story actually took place.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

There are no big elk on the Fishlake.........sorry :shock: :shock: :shock: 

  -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are two great bulls I could be happy with one like those.

How well did they score?

Thanks for the Pictures.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Those two bulls are dandy's. Your cousins 7x7 is hard to see the left side dagger tine cause it gets lost in his camo.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I unofficially scored mine with the calculator on the B&C website and he went just under 320. My cousin had the taxidermist put a tape to his real quick and he gave him a rough estimate in the high 350's. Unfortunately that tine isn't hidden in the camo. Both of our bulls had a dagger broken off. You could tell that they had been fighting pretty hard. Mine had a nice little scar on his forehead. We'll be down chasing them again this fall, my cousin's dad drew a tag this year. I hope we can find him a bull that puts these to shame


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WHAT! WHAT! No BIG ELK at Fishlake?. Sorry man, got to disagree with that, Seen the biggest elk of my life last year. And 2 more that were close..


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> WHAT! WHAT! No BIG ELK at Fishlake?. Sorry man, got to disagree with that, Seen the biggest elk of my life last year. And 2 more that were close..


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!-


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

There are some nice elk on Fish Lake. However, I think if you want to see a lot of MONSTER bulls this isn't the area. You will see a lot of good sized bulls but nothing massive. When we took our elk over to the taxi in Richfield, he had probably 20 bulls in there that came off of different units that made ours look like babies.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Good looking bulls, congrats.

I believe the Fish Lake is getting better by the year. I would put it in my Top Ten LE units for Utah, and ABOVE the Monroe unit. Lots of elk, and lots of country for the big boys to grow big and stinky.


----------



## Nvbuck (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with pro,i had this tag 4 yrs ago and should have done better than i did shoot me a pm i know this area well


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldn't go so far as to say it is better than Monroe, but it is a great unit. I know Monroe very well and Most of the year the bulls are up north around manning meadows, so that 's where most of the hunters go. Once the rut kicks in most of the big bulls go elsewhere.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Each of the last four years, the Fish Lake has produced a bigger bull than the Monroe. There may be more bulls visible from roads on the Monroe, but there are MORE bulls on the Fish Lake, and there are MORE areas for the big bulls to escape to, which equates with MORE high end bulls. I don't consider the Monroe in the top ten LE elk units in Utah. It thrives on it's legacy from the 80's. Many units have surpassed the Monroe for quality, with a few being spike only units like the Fish Lake, Boulder, Beaver, Manti, and Wasatch. Add in the Pahvant, San Juan, SW Desert, Dutton, Book Cliffs, Panguitch Lake, and that is 11 units that have better/more quality bulls on them than Monroe, IMHO.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Someone put the gag order on PRO! Dutton is where it is at. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Someone put the gag order on PRO! Dutton is where it is at. :wink:


Dutton has nothing but raghorns!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Someone put the gag order on PRO! Dutton is where it is at. :wink:


I agree Hogan............NO BULLS ON FISHLAKE!!!!!! It is a Pisscutter unit!!!! :twisted:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well I've been on both Fishlake And Monroe during september hunts and if I had a choice,(what a dream), I whould take the Monroe tag hand's down.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Well I've been on both Fishlake And Monroe during september hunts and if I had a choice,(what a dream), I whould take the Monroe tag hand's down.


Most people would, the elk are easier to find, lots of access. On the Fish Lake those who are willing/wishing to get away from the crowds can, and that is where the high end bulls hang out. There have been *MORE* 400 class bulls killed on the Fish Lake than on the Monroe, that is FACT!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well PRO, your right about all the crowd on fishlake during the fall, It's a zoo, and the fact more 400 inch bull's have came off it. But I have personaly witnessed some off the larger bull"s crossing back and forth between the two units, it happen's with Dutton's north end bull's as well. So I"ll take the west side of hwy 24 & 62 just to get away from all the traffic. And yes ,every year is different depending on who drew the tag's as to where they will hunt. There are places on both unit"s that don't get hunted as much on certain year's.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I will tell you what.....this year I will tell you what is going to happen!

My uncle has a Monroe Muzzy Tag.......His son has a Fishlake Muzzy tag!!!! O*-- O*-- 
They are both Non Residents, so it will be up to me to do all of the scouting and finding of the bulls!!! Tough job I know!!!!!

So I will be hunting BOTH of them in an 8 day period! I will post pictures of BOTH bulls when we are done, then you can decide for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!

CANT WAIT FOR SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Good luck to BOTH of them.

look at it this way. Both units have elk that cross back and forth. The Fish Lake has more areas that are remote, and has more total elk on it. In fact the DWR says there is FOUR times as many elk on the Fish Lake as on the Monroe. Both are good units, but if I was offered one or the other, I would take the Fish Lake tag myself.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> look at it this way. Both units have elk that cross back and forth. The Fish Lake has more areas that are remote, and has more total elk on it. In fact the DWR says there is FOUR times as many elk on the Fish Lake as on the Monroe. Both are good units, but if I was offered one or the other, I would take the Fish Lake tag myself.


I agree!!!!!!!!!!!! I had many chances at great bulls on Fishlake last year. I saw over 40 bulls in 5 days of hunting.........just SCREWED up my chances(long story) and only killed a 310 bull with my muzzy. But it sure as HECK was a fun hunt, and I would take that tag again in a second!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I agree!!!!!!!!!!!! I had many chances at great bulls on Fishlake last year. I saw over 40 bulls in 5 days of hunting.........just SCREWED up my chances(long story) and only killed a 310 bull with my muzzy. But it sure as HECK was a fun hunt, and I would take that tag again in a second!


I remember reading your story, although you didn't take the 'biggest' bull on the mountain, you did do it the right way. And look at it this way, now you are better suited to help your uncle and cousin on their hunts. First rule for every hunt I go on is to have fun and remember why we hunt to begin with, then everything that happens is just part of that journey.

Oh yeah, archery season opens THREE months from TODAY! *(())* <<--O/ -/O\-


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Well there you have it folks, the greatest hunter on the internet has spoken. Pro, I have know doubt you are a heck of a hunter, but I was just replying my comment on a unit as do many others when you jump in and try to out knowledge a guy about the area. Being that it isn't that great of a unit I would imagine you don't spend a lot of time on there, but since your a part of one of the highlest acclaimed outfitters in the west's crew you would know most everything. I hunt both of the units a lot for deer as my family has for years, and also spend a lot of time there scouting and camping(I'm sure more than you) so you might just maybe be out knowledged here. I know I've only guided for 14 years unlike your 50, but I bet I can judge bulls. I don't really care who thinks what unit is better, in fact I would hope more people would put in somewhere else although both units would be awesome to draw. You must have called every hunter in the state that drew LE tags over the years and personally scored their bulls to know so much. Maybe I've jumped on you a little too much but sometimes you should think to yourself, wow maybe this guy knows something I don't. Naaah, you wouldn't do that!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, it looks like someone got their feelings hurt! What part of IMHO didn't sit well with you?


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

No hurt feelers here, just seems like most every species talked about on here and every area someone's the know all expert. Granted this is a discussion forum but there isn't much humbleness to an opinion on everything. I'm sure this will upset him and he would argue until there is a submission to his smarts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Cold Track said:


> No hurt feelers here, just seems like most every species talked about on here and every area someone's the know all expert. Granted this is a discussion forum but there isn't much humbleness to an opinion on everything. I'm sure this will upset him and he would argue until there is a submission to his smarts.


No point in arguing with such 'brilliance' and 'logic'. If you disagree, use some well thought out rebuttals that 'prove' your point. That or simply don't respond to MY opinions. How hard is that? Either man up or .........


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

It pains me and is hard to type, but Iiiii agaaaaaarrrreeee with Pro!!!! Seriously, I would rather hunt Fishlake over Monroe, actually Fishlake is my second choice. Like Pro, Monroe would probably be my last choice. There are some nice bulls on Monrore but IMO there are much better bulls across the highway. Fishlake hunter, I will PM you anything I see over he summer.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

GH2....thanks man! Look forward to hearing from you this summer! If you are ever over on the Han**** side....look me up, my property is near there and I will be up there most weekends! We can go take a look at see what is lurking around!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Funny thing, we were debating this 2 month ago with most of you guys siding for fishlake and not Monroe, I still stick to my pick of Monroe, Now that there is more than 300 posts on other web sites about the "SPIDER" bull on the monroe, Just wondering if anyone has changed there mind?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah and Goofy said the Nebo unit is going downhill. I wonder how long it will be until they shoot a sweet bull on the Nebo?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Funny thing, we were debating this 2 month ago with most of you guys siding for fishlake and not Monroe, I still stick to my pick of Monroe, Now that there is more than 300 posts on other web sites about the "SPIDER" bull on the monroe, Just wondering if anyone has changed there mind?


Nope, ONE bull that is more popular than Mary Jane at a U of U frat party, does NOT make the unit. The 'average' herd bull on Fish lake is still bigger on the Fish Lake IMHO.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi

I've had some heart problems hope i'm getting better for my hunt.

Thanks for your email and calls.

Haven't been out much this summer yet anybody been seeing many good bulls on Fish lake - Thousand lake.

[email protected]

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Moose, your photo's give me 'heart' problems. Very nice. I truly wish you well, on your hunt and with your health. If I hear anything from the F.L. I WILL get a hold of you.


----------

